# Passing of Gen. B.R. Campbell



## observor 69 (5 Dec 2009)

Saturday December 5, 2009

Aerobatic flyer set international standards
'Best of the light blue' served four tours in Europe and commanded 1 Canadian Air Group
BUZZ BOURDON 

Special to the Globe and Mail

December 5, 2009

OTTAWA -- Fighter pilot B.R. Campbell helped thrill hundreds of thousands of spectators as a member of not just one aerobatic flying team, but two, during the post-war golden era of the Royal Canadian Air Force.
               .....................................
He was back in Europe in 1964 with 444 Squadron at Baden-Soellingen's 4 (Fighter) Wing.

"The [Starfighter] was a spectacular performer, especially in the low-level role," Mr. Campbell said. "With its 21-foot wingspan, it could slice through turbulence with relative comfort, whereas many other aircraft would have a very rough ride.

"We learned to navigate using tree patterns as references, then when the technique of radar predictions was perfected by our people, we could blind-fly, low-level, anywhere in Europe using only the radar."
             .............................
Almost 30 years after he first served in Europe with NATO, Mr. Campbell went back for the fourth time in 1981 to command 1 CAG. A highlight of that tour occurred on Nov. 14, 1982, when he hosted prime minister Pierre Trudeau and his son Justin, 14.

Complete article at LINK

Peacefully, Monday, November 16, 2009, B.R. at age 78. Cherished husband of Ann (nee MacTavish). Predeceased by parents Ross Campbell and Mae Bell (Morphy) and his first wife Mary. Loving father of Mary-Ann (the late Brian Kruse), Lynda (Mike Quesnel) and Martin. Proud grandfather of Laura, Alex, Scott, Brianna, Miranda, Erin and Leah. Grieving B.R.'s passing are his brothers and sisters, John (Edith), Mitzi, Margaret, Kenny (Sylvia), Billy, Barbara (Gerald) and predeceased by Bernice and Edna Mae. He will be fondly remembered by his many nieces and nephews. Friends are invited to visit the Central Chapel of Hulse, Playfair and McGarry, 315 McLeod Street (at O'Connor) Wednesday from 2 to 4 and 7 to 9 p.m. Funeral Service Thursday in the Chapel at 11 a.m. For those wishing, donations can be made to the Heart and Stroke Foundation of Ontario. 

http://www.mcgarryfamily.ca/notices_tributes.cfm#8511


----------

